# (You will probably need to move this) I am looking for a FREE artist at will



## Angellothefox (Apr 3, 2016)

DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THIS TOO MUCH! I ANTECEDENTLY PUT IT IN THE WRONG FORUM CATEGORY!

I am looking for a free abdl or babyfur artist at will draw my fursona well one of them. Is anyone on Furaffinity taking Free commissions or doing babyfur or abdl free commissions or even free YCH babyfur or diaperfur will be grand


----------



## Astus (Apr 4, 2016)

you should've posted this here forums.furaffinity.net: Art Exchange & Trades


----------



## Angellothefox (Apr 6, 2016)

Astusthefox said:


> you should've posted this here forums.furaffinity.net: Art Exchange & Trades



Thanks Astusthefox I do not know how to move a post?
So I will just ctrl c and ctrl v everything in Art Exchange and Trades Fourm then come back and edit this if I can and if I remember. 

I just honestly did not know where to put this and the Art side seems a little more on paying and buying stuff. Though I can give it a shot. Sorry for any inconvenience and thank once again.


----------



## Astus (Apr 6, 2016)

A mod needs to move it, though it seems that no mods are ever on... but yeah you can just copy and paste it there


----------

